# mini aquariums



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Most everyone has probably seen those mini toy aquariums from TOMY since they started selling them at Toys 'R Us last year, but the company makes some other really cool ones.

There is the C, S, and W, I just got the jellyfish one for a gift and must say it is pretty cool. The jumbo ones with arrowana are actually pretty big over 15cm!

http://www.tomy.co.jp/micro_aqua/microaquaC.asp


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very cute... I like the jellys the best, I can see why you picked that one.


----------

